# [SOLVED] John Deere LA 105 PTO wont engage



## reliance99772 (Apr 10, 2011)

My John Deere LA 105 runs like a champ. After sitting it out for 5 months through the winter, I decided to put new blades on it before I started mowing again. After replacing the blades I had to charge the battery and then it fired up just fine. I can ride it around with no problems, but when I lpush the PTO lever up to engage the blades nothing happens. It worked fine when I parked it. Could I have jerked something loose somewhere when I changed the blades out?
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: John Deere LA 105 PTO wont engage*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Any chance that you put the belt(s) on wrong ? Sounds like it to me.

BG


----------



## reliance99772 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: John Deere LA 105 PTO wont engage*

Never removed the belt, but after checking it out that was in fact the problem, the belt was apparently jerked loose from removing the blades and was soo loose with the PTO disengaged that it had fallen off one of the pully's. tightened it up and it works great now. Thanks!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you got it sorted out OK.

BG


----------

